# Tincture of Iodine



## MouldyJoe (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a good source of inexpensive Tincture of Iodine. The only thing I seem to find is some new stuff that is only 1% Iodine and has had the color removed. This is for sale at my Wally World for almost $3.00 for 2 oz. Just a couple of years ago I could buy a 2 oz bottle of 2% real tincture of iodine for $.75 cents. Anyone seen any good buys? I like this stuff as it has multiple uses in my kit, water purification, wound care and a neat plastic bottle with a dropper that could be used for a hundred things. Thanks, Joe


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I picked some up a couple months ago. I believe it was a CVS or Walgreen's but as I recall, it wasn't 75 cents anymore...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I got mine at the feed store ... :sssh:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Have'nt bought in a couple years.i hear it is good for lots of thigns,includign nuke exposure.If nothing else is available,rub it on stomach area to absorb the radiation.


----------



## Nexquietus (Jun 29, 2011)

Any particular reason for "tincture" iodine? Povodine Iodine hurts less because it's water based as opposed to the alcohol based tincture. I have seen it in everything up to a gallon for $80 and even the more useable sizes like 16 oz for $3-4 on amazon. It is a higher percentage, 10% vs 3% but it is basically to get the same effect. 
This website lists the concentrations needed for water sterilization.
Water Purification
As for it's use as a skin cleanser, we use the Povodine Iodine in surgery every day, and in fact I used it this weekend camping when I got a cut on my leg. 
As for the bottles, this website
SKS Bottle & Packaging, Glass Bottles, Amber Rounds w/ Black Bulb Glass Droppers
has them in various sizes for around a dollar per bottle provided you buy in bulk, and if you did so, you could sell what you didn't need to like minded folks like us in the want ads place here.

Hope this helps.

jim


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I just checked one of my BOBs---Povodine Iodine, 10% @ Chinamart because I was looking for Iodine, pure, and they don't make it any longer.
I don't remember the cost. No label--does anyone miss the labels like I do??


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Make your own...


----------



## Nexquietus (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic Video. I added the book they mention to my amazon wish list. Come on Santa, I've been a good boy.

jim


----------



## MouldyJoe (Jul 5, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. I picked up a bottle at the feed store and am looking for the stuff in the video. Thanks, Joe


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a few gallons of providone iodine and I keep some in small glass vials in my various BOB kits. This is the most convenient way that I have found because a little goes a long way and too high a concentration is not good for wound cleaning. The best way to judge is to add a few drops to water until it looks like weak iced tea color. This is typically the best concentration for wound cleaning.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

ive been getting ours at the grocsery store, they had it on sale for 50 cents a bottle, and ive seen it at walgreens for like 2.00 a bottle.
if anyone want it, this is the recipe to make your drinking water safe.......

Having safe clean water to drink will be most important, there are a number of methods here is one using ordinary 2% tincture of iodine. Add 3- drops of tincture of iodine to each quart of clear water or 6- drops to each quart of cloudy water. Stir or shack well, let stand for 30 minutes
NOTE: all bacteria will be killed but the water will be a brownish - red color from the iodine and it will have a slight taste of iodine as well, to neutralize this after letting it stand 30- minutes add 1- tablet of vitamin C to a quart and let stand another 20 minutes.pregnant woman and people with thyroid problems should NOT use this method to purify there water.

purifing water with bleach
NOTE: use ONLY regular bleach!!!!
2- drops of bleach per quart of water.
8- drops of bleach per gallon of water.
1/2- teaspoon of bleach per 5 gallons of water.
* if water is cloudy double the recommended dosage of bleach.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I just checked one of my BOBs---Povodine Iodine, 10% @ Chinamart because I was looking for Iodine, pure, and they don't make it any longer.
> I don't remember the cost. No label--does anyone miss the labels like I do??


JayJay
In TN because of the meth problem, iodine, strike anywhere matches and some over the counter cold medications have either been taken off the shelf or as in the cold medications, put behind the counter. I think there are several states that are doing this. My BIL told me the other day that you could get it at the feed store. We have been using vet strength for a long time, but are getting low, so off the the feed store I go.


----------



## getandistr (Sep 30, 2011)

While looking for large bottles of iodine I found this product called Nutribiotic - GSE Liquid Concentrate. From what I read it does everything that iodine does and more. Has anyone had any experience with this product?


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you use Betadine for all these things? Or does it have stuff in it that would prevent it from being good for water purification?


----------

